
Show HN: Javascript face recognition game using TensorFlow - icoxfog417
https://github.com/icoxfog417/kemono_puyo
======
fareesh
Can't seem to figure out what this is

~~~
icoxfog417
This is a toy application that made at the hackathon. It is inspired by two
concepts, one is Kemono Friends and the other is Puyo Puyo. The Kemono Friends
is the Japanese animation that the story is like innocent animal character's
adventure.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kemono_Friends](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kemono_Friends)

And the Puyo Puyo is a puzzle game.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puyo_Puyo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puyo_Puyo)

(It needs 4 Puyos to remove these originally, but I use 3 for simplify).

First I tried to implement the feature to control the falling objects but to
see the animal faces is so fun and cute. Because of this, I dropped its
implementation.

~~~
icoxfog417
The word "tanoshii" means so fun. You can here "tanoshii" from here.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb5MTSSW-
lI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb5MTSSW-lI)

------
olegkikin
Matter.js is not that good

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14888218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14888218)

~~~
icoxfog417
Thank you for telling me! I'll check it.

